# Scratched windows any solution ?



## brens

Apart from driving in the middle of the road in Cornwall !
Is there a product that will remove a couple of tree scratches, one quite pronounced and several lighter bush scrapes ?


----------



## teljoy

brens said:


> Apart from driving in the middle of the road in Cornwall !
> Is there a product that will remove a couple of tree scratches, one quite pronounced and several lighter bush scrapes ?


I've got a similar problem that occurred in Suffolk a few weeks ago so will be interested in any solutions suggested.

Terry


----------



## Rodav

Hi brens, there is a product called "micro-mesh" canopy repair kit available from svsp.co.uk who sell glider spares.there is a fair bit of work involved but scratches can be removed as I have done this on glider canopies and my m/home windows. Hope this helps.
Regards Dave


----------



## hogan

Try Brasso on the light scratches, not a clue what to do if they are deep.


----------



## inkey-2008

Keep rubbing. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Andy


----------



## Pard

Fenwicks make a tube of paste which you should find in any decent camping shop. It's quite effective on light scratches, but I guess how deep the worst scratches are will affect its efficacy.


----------



## tugboat

Brasso or toothpaste for light scratches, you're probably stuck with the deeper ones.

The windscreen repair guys you sometimes see in supermarket carparks....maybe they might have ideas?


----------



## spykal

Hi

If the scratches are really deep you cannot remove them but polishing them will make them less visible ... I carry a tube of Fenwicks Windowize in the glove pocket of the van which does the job :wink:

You can get it at any good accessory shop or the cheapest I could find ...from here ....
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/product_18615/fenwicks_windowize_scratch_remover.aspx

Mike

P.S. If you are desperate halfrauds sell it too but double the price

PPS Pard beat me to it while I was finding the cheapest place to buy it :lol:


----------



## Jezport

PlastRX from Maguire is what you need. Brasso is for brass and toothpaste is for teeth


----------



## Dooney

I was told that using Brasso on acrylic windows make them go brittle, not sure how true that is though.


----------



## Jezport

Use the proper stuff its less than a tenner


----------



## poleman

The Fenwicks product works well, you may need to have a couple of goes, but it does work. I left the Swift talk Forum due to this very subject. The general opinion on there was to use T Cut, but I pointed out that it is quite abrasive and the window could end up with more finer scratches as a result. I was subjected to many opinions that it was rubbish, so I left them to it, you cant help some people :roll:


----------



## aldra

When we collected our new motorhome

I complained that there wer scratches on the windows

They removed them with T cut whilst we waited

They were not deep though

Aldra


----------



## sander4709

Toothpaste may be for teeth, but it removes scratches on plastic windows quite well. And, toothpaste is cheap!


----------



## Woofer

Use the proper perspex/plastic polish.

The use of Brasso, T cut and the like will cause more damage to the plastic due to the solvents contained in these products. 

Specialized polishes don't contain harmful solvents, also be careful of the type of cloths used. 

When polishing aircraft canopies we finally polished using cotton wool pads. Don't used mechanical polishers either as they can generate heat which can also harm the windows.

The only way is gently by hand and elbow grease.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon,

You could consider trying the Dometic Seitz Glass Cleaner kit, which you can find being sold both in store at many dealers and online. The kit includes the Acrylic Cleaner, Acrylic Polish and Special Cloth detailed on the Dometic site here: 
http://www.dometic.com/enie/International/Site/Caravan/Window-Systems/Window-system-accessories/

Dometic are the parent company of Seitz; one of if not the largest window and roof light manufacturers for the industry and have developed their own cleaning and polishing solutions for their products.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## BrianJP

Meguirs RV/Boat polish normally used on the GRP sections of motorhomes also works very well on acrylic windows


----------



## mentaliss

brens said:


> Apart from driving in the middle of the road in Cornwall !
> Is there a product that will remove a couple of tree scratches, one quite pronounced and several lighter bush scrapes ?


 never used anything else except Xerapol acrylic scratch remover a German product ..forget the rest buy the best!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianJP

Thats an old thread resurrected ! but Meguirs still works we'll maybe it's also the best ?


----------



## Happycampers

Quite a few years back a man used to attend the shows and display the use of Farecla paste on acrylic windows with very deep scratch marks, he first used a very fine wet and dry paper to level out the gouge, then use the paste to polish it up,the point that he always made was while using the paste to keep it wet by spraying it and polish in the direction of the scratch and by the time he had finished you didn't know there had been a mark there. Think the job is best done by removing the window to a table top and working at it from above,makes it a lot easier IMO.


----------



## gaspode

There are many compounds that can be used to remove window scratches, the important thing is not to use any that contain ammonia as this could damage the acrylic.

Some products that contain ammonia are:
T-cut, Brasso etc. You can tell by the smell. :!: 

Farecla and other professional abrasives are water based and will cause no damage, toothpaste is an excellent suggestion for very fine scratches.


----------



## Techno100

I use Autoglym resin polish, very fine abrasive takes a few applications but results are good.


----------



## Easyriders

It's unlikely that polishing will get rid of really deep scratches.

Someone - I forget who- told me that squeezing a fine line of superglue into the scratch will make it disappear.

I haven't tried it myself, though.

Linda


----------



## david-david

Its going to be something along these lines - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=306234&page=2

I will ask specifically about plastic windows on motorhomes as I have quite a few swirls on mine as well.

What these guys dont know about cleaning and restoring vehicles really isnt worth knowing!


----------

